# The Last Heart Attack



## Knightofalbion (Aug 3, 2013)

The 'heart attack proof' diet?

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/HEALTH/08/19/heart.attack.proof.diet/index.html


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't believe meat,eggs, milk, etc. is the problem. I believe it's the additives fed to our animals and added to nearly everything we eat that is the problem.

Yes, Americans have a lot of heart attacks. They also have a lot of obesity. But not all Americans have heart attacks nor are obese.

Our food sources are so full of chemicals, hormones and antibiotics it's hard to eat without consuming a lot of them. Changing that from the source would solve a lot if not most of our medical problems.

And if one does decide to eat a vegan diet you will still get most of the same chemicals unless you grow all of your own food.

The food supply in the U.S. is not safe for human consumption.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 3, 2013)

_I agree with you rkunsaw it makes me so angry that the companies that produce this food are allowed to put all this rubbish in the food, and as far as the animals it's disgusting what they pump into them, and then they wonder why there are so many cancers etc, i feel the government of each country needs to bring in strict laws forbidding all these additives_:what::aargh::what::what:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 3, 2013)

A close family friend had the worst dietary habits I ever saw.  Fried bread was a favourite, never skimmed the fat off stews, "that's what gives it flavour!" Potatoes were her predominant vegetable source, ate  chocolate as a food staple, 3 spoons of sugar in her cup of tea, she was a shocker.  
It probably shortened her life, she may have still been with us if she had eaten better food.  She was only a few weeks past 104 when she passed, of pneumonia.

She had lived alone until she was 101. Did her own housework and gardening.  She played outdoor bowls until she was 98.  She was fitter than many 60 year olds, never fat, and seldom sick.  No accounting for it is there?  A freak of nature perhaps.

You have to wonder if what we eat is the problem.  It's more a case of what our bodies can cope with and how they process it.
Our bodies are prizes in a genetic lottery, some are booby prizes unfortunately.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 3, 2013)

Diwundrin said:
			
		

> Our bodies are prizes in a genetic lottery, some are booby prizes unfortunately.



I couldn't agree more. I don't think we can extend our natural life spans but we can surely shorten them.

In my family heart attacks and strokes are very common although the deaths are hardly premature.
Nowadays, thanks mostly to some very good medical care and medications, the cardiovascular events are not happening until advanced old age and the down side of this is crippling arthritis and dementia.

In my heart of hearts, I'm hoping for the fatal coronary before the dementia takes over completely.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm with you there Polly.
Short life-spans run in our family but from different causes, maybe inherent bad luck.  But looking back on the early exits none of them fitted the fat glutton pattern, in fact some were extremely fit and only 2 of the 8 short-lived close rels had their hearts take them out. The longer survivors were no nutrition nazis either.  The most recent departure at 85 was a KFC and Chinese food addict.  His family brought take-aways to the hospice for him.  None of that hospital food for him.  Cancer killed him, not the KFC. He was philosophically content with his life, and with it's ending, and kept saying "I can't believe how lucky I've been, to have had such a great life."  Haven't heard too many vegans looking at life that way. 



60 is the magic average among us so I figured early to make my span as interesting a journey as possible. Quality over quantity and eat accordingly.  I won't be ordering a salad on my deathbed either.  
I've managed to get a bit of distance past that magic 'use by' date so no regrets with the dietary decisions, like him, I'm on a roll. 



As someone pointed out once, people who want to live a long time don't seem to realize that those extra 10 years they add on to their lives aren't 20 year old quality years.  They're 80 to 90 year old quality years.  The goal of spending an extra few years in a nursing home doesn't appeal enough to me to give up eating what and when I like.  I'd rather choke on a piece of medium-rare, well marbled steak than on a lettuce leaf or a Mung bean.

Sure diet can kill some, it depends on your body type and it's processing capabilities.  It also depends on your attitude to life and whether quality or quantity of years is the priority. 

I've seen quite elderly people who have to all intents and purposes simply lived one basically miserable, painfully restricted, boring and unhealthy year, 20 extra times. What's the point of that?


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 4, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> In my heart of hearts, I'm hoping for the fatal coronary before the dementia takes over completely.


I think you're too late Warrigal:lofl: 

Forgive me for saying that but I can't resist such an opening.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 4, 2013)

Heart Attack


----------



## Anne (Aug 4, 2013)

*Diwindrin*, you mentioned the friend with a bad diet living to 104.  Hubby and my grandfathers lived into their late 90's and were quite active, until they died of a massive heart attack.  They lived through the depression, sometimes eating lard sandwiches  when that's all there was to eat.  The food they had was 'real', not processed or boxed with countless chemicals added, and as someone else mentioned, the animals weren't fed antiobiotics, and who knows what else, that made it's way into our bodies as well.  Crops weren't sprayed or fertilized with chemical toxins, either.

I don't look forward to living to an old age, if dementia or constant pain is a part of it, nor do I want to live my last years in a nursing home, as my parents did.  While I'm thankful they didn't live those years in extreme pain, it's just not a good place to be.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 4, 2013)

> The food they had was 'real', not processed or boxed with countless  chemicals added, and as someone else mentioned, the animals weren't fed  antiobiotics, and who knows what else, that made it's way into our  bodies as well.  Crops weren't sprayed or fertilized with chemical  toxins, either.



Good point.  It was fresh, and additive free, that could have made all the difference.  But people are still living past the century so it can't be the only answer.
I wonder too what's the ratio of harmful chemicals to beneficial ingredients in some of these diet supplements and magic pharmapotions we're being sold too.

The dosage of some vitamins would be almost microscopic so what exactly does the rest of the capsule consist of?....   oh geeze, do we really want to there?


----------



## Anne (Aug 4, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Good point.  It was fresh, and additive free, that could have made all the difference.  But people are still living past the century so it can't be the only answer.
> I wonder too what's the ratio of harmful chemicals to beneficial ingredients in some of these diet supplements and magic pharmapotions we're being sold too.
> 
> The dosage of some vitamins would be almost microscopic so what exactly does the rest of the capsule consist of?....   oh geeze, do we really want to there?



Agreed...I'm sure there's things we're missing....but a lot of those people also worked a lot harder than we do now, since most foods didn't come off a shelf in the store.   Of course, then there's city dwellers, and I wonder how they fared compared to the country folks  - not like we'll ever have answers to that one!!  

As for supplements; I remember reading that most Vitamin E caps consisted of vegetable oil...just what we need for good health.    There's a few places we've grown to trust over the years; Our Health Co-op in FL, and Life Extension, which is where we buy most supplements from now.   Just *hoping* they don't go the way of the others with $$ and profit being the most  important factor.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 4, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I think you're too late Warrigal:lofl:
> 
> Forgive me for saying that but I can't resist such an opening.



Be my guest, rkunsaw.

:goodone:


----------

